# Is Jim Boeheim about to get fired?



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*What does Boeheim know?*



> Tonight’s Syracuse-Eastern Michigan game at the Carrier Dome will mark Boeheim’s 1,164th game as a head coach, all of them at Syracuse. Hired in 1976, Fine was Boeheim’s top assistant for 1,160 of them. Think about it: 1,160 games translates into how many practices, road trips, recruiting trips, shoot-arounds, banquets, dinners, pregame meals, camps, buses, planes and strategy sessions?
> 
> If Jim Boeheim doesn’t know Bernie Fine, who does?
> 
> ...


Will he get the Paterno treatment?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I think he will be. I'd hate to see it happen but I see no way around it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I say this with the caveat of admitting I don't know the full story behind the investigation or whatever phone calls were made between Fine's wife or the accuser? How much documented evidence is there of police investigation or speculation in this case?

From what I know, I'll say this...someone who's doing something that devious isn't going to have it easily traceable or common knowledge. This isn't like a mistress where Fine might trade stories with Boeheim about or something, this is one of the most deplorable acts you can commit, against the law, so there's no guarantee Jim or *anyone* knew about it except Fine and the victims. If Fine were to slip up and get caught his life is down the drain, so he probably guarded that part of his lifestyle with all his ability.

How many people did the accusers tell? No Syracuse official has come out with an eye witness account yet...it's a different situation from what I can see.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Syracuse officials have to have some kind of evidence or else why would they fire Fine?


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Why is Boeheim responsible for Fine's alleged actions? 

There is no evidence that Boeheim knew anything that the university and Syracuse police didn't also know.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Syracuse officials have to have some kind of evidence or else why would they fire Fine?


The Penn State situation...and like Mrs Thang said how do you know Boeheim would be lumped into the "officials" category if they _did_ know something


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

This is NOTHING like the Penn State situation atleast not at the moment because no one caught the guy in the act then told the coach and the coach covered it up...Jim is going nowhere he made a mistake by attacking the victims while defending his friend of 35 years but that was his only mistake

So before people make a ass out of themself stop acting like this is the same as Penn State because it isnt


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

There's no reason to give ESPN a pass on all of this... that tape should have been turned over to the police 8 years ago.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Dornado said:


> There's no reason to give ESPN a pass on all of this... that tape should have been turned over to the police 8 years ago.


exactly if anyone should be fired for knowing what happened and not saying anything it is the people at ESPN that knew about the tape


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Not surprised that HB posts an article with poor perspective. Common sense has never been one of HB's strong points. The comment you bolded which has nothing to do with this case, other then a cheapshot at JB, is further evidence that you just don't get it. I know, I know, I am the biased Cuse fan. Being called bias by HB never really bothers me as it would be the height of hypocrisy.

By the way, nice coaching job by Roy Williams against UNLV. Nice adjustments, Nice traps, nice adjustments on pentration. What a defensive game plan.

I went into this with an open mind, and ready for Boeheim to be let go if need be. Their has been no evidence (to date) that this is anything like the Paterno situation.

Boeheim deserves to get some punishment for his insensitive comments towards the accusers. He is guilty of that. But that is not enough to let him go.

ESPN is in more hot water over this one. They are the Paterno's in this case (with what is known so far)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> *Not surprised that HB posts an article with poor perspective. Common sense has never been one of HB's strong points. The comment you bolded which has nothing to do with this case, other then a cheapshot at JB, is further evidence that you just don't get it. I know, I know, I am the biased Cuse fan. Being called bias by HB never really bothers me as it would be the height of hypocrisy.*
> 
> By the way, nice coaching job by Roy Williams against UNLV. Nice adjustments, Nice traps, nice adjustments on pentration. What a defensive game plan.
> 
> ...


What the heck is wrong with you dude? You pop up after a while and the first thing you do is attack me. I get it some of you folks on here might have problems offline, leave it there. That article was RTed by Adrian Wojnarowski (One of the more respectable basketball writers in the nation), the article in question was also written by one of the best sports writers in the country, in case you didn't notice there's a question mark after the thread title. I mean that should suggest its open for discussion no?

I get it, you love Syracuse, you love Boeheim, funny how you still find a way to make this personal. 

Maybe in your world child molestation isn't a big deal, but for most of us, we get disgusted by things like that and yes Boeheim needs to speak up on it, considering one of his close friends was involved. What the heck has this got to do with Roy? Oh I know, because you have managed to convince yourself that this post was made to attack Cuse fans, or maybe thats just how myopic you get about things. Either way, you have gotta be kidding with that joke post you put up. 

Man why am I even giving you the time...at the end of the day, you'll offer up some weak apology. Your schtick has grown old...GROW UP!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I personally think Boeheim should step down. It's unfortunate, but I think this is bad.


----------

